# short short horror stories?l...make us scared.



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

should i go first?...


----------



## bicycle (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes you should. I have one to share in response.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

dick sucked at knife point in the gaslamp district...good enough?


----------



## bicycle (Jun 22, 2011)

That is not a story but a sentence. And I dont understand it. Sorry.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess i should have been more specific with the implying of "short".


----------



## Rambler (Jun 29, 2011)

I was in Louisville one time and this random black guy pops out of the bushes tryingto convience me to go behind a dumpster where his friend was just stabbed and needed help. Yah right.


----------



## rezmutts (Jul 14, 2011)

Skin walkers! day or night shit is phenomenal and tripped out.....


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 14, 2011)

police preparing for a protest in hollywood i had no idea about... i thought the apocolypse was happening


----------



## bicycle (Jul 14, 2011)

too lazy to type but then suddenly a monster jumped my window but there was no window.
and then i walked the stairs but i dont have stairs.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Nov 16, 2011)

then my mom walked in, i got on the floor, everybody walk the dinosaur.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 18, 2018)

last night i had a dream that i was telling someone i had a dream about them

that creeps me out a bit


----------

